# Hi from Hils and her PenY Van



## hils (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello, I've just joined the site need to work out how to become a paid up member without PayPal now.

I have an old builder's van and have been adding bits n bobs to it over the last few months.
It's not a proper conversion just my bed n loo and enough camping gear to make it homey.
I'm looking forward to getting some ideas from the site on how to make PenY Van even more comfortable.

Hope to "bump" into a few friendly faces while out n about.

Hils

(SoTP's Hils n treelady)


----------



## Robmac (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Bushtrekker (Aug 20, 2012)

*Hi, welcome to the site.*

/Just wondering with a name like Pen y Van if you live in Brecon


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 20, 2012)

builders transit equal a penny van 1p van welcome from the only sane one here :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> /Just wondering with a name like Pen y Van if you live in Brecon



It's Pen y fan you bloody foreigner. lol


----------



## Apache Two (Aug 21, 2012)

:banana:Hi there.
Welcome to the site enjoy all it has to offer...:drive::cool1:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello and welcome.:welcome:

By gum, Apache, can't you sleep?! :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 21, 2012)

hi and welcome enjoy the site .were not all mad ,just the majority


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 21, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> builders transit equal a penny van 1p van welcome from the only sane one here :banana:



hang on ,i am quite sane aswell.well thats what my doctor told me last time i saw him .he said just keep taking the pills and nobody will know .by the way dont tell anybody i told you that


----------



## iceman1956 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi and Welcome.

You don't have to be mad to be on the site, but it sure does help. There are lots friendly folk with great idea's and lots of tips. :dance:


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 21, 2012)

:welcome: Hils! There's a few of us selfbuilders on here,so don't be afraid to ask questions! :have fun: :banana:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome - plenty of info on this site hope you enjoy. :have fun::have fun:


----------



## lotty (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 26, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## donkey too (Aug 26, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> It's Pen y fan you bloody foreigner. lol



LOL  Been there done it and got too many tee shirts to want to go back again. Very nasty place.


----------



## hils (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the lovely welcome folks

I don't seem to have much time to visit the site but have just spent a quiet half hour looking at the thread about items other folk have to make their lives more comfy and have picked up some great ideas so will be visiting again soon.
I liked the idea about having a rucksack to carry the loo cassette discretely to a public loo to empty, brill idea.

See you around
Hils


----------



## hils (Oct 1, 2012)

*Pen y Van*



Bushtrekker said:


> /Just wondering with a name like Pen y Van if you live in Brecon



I spent a short time in the Brecon area living out of a car and wishing I had... enough space to lie down flat at night, a loo, and blackouts/insulation/privacy.

When I finally achieved these things it seemed only fitting to remember the place where I'd made the decision and besides I liked the pun  and the link with my name.

Cheesy I know... sorry

Hils


----------



## hils (Oct 1, 2012)

*...*



oldish hippy said:


> builders transit equal a penny van 1p van welcome from the only sane one here :banana:



... mind you I like oldish hippy's version too


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 2, 2012)

:welcome:  Like minded lady, but my tranny was a window fitters van. 

It's still a self-build in progress but it's coming on a treat - my mobile boudoir   - and although I'm still cooking on a camping gas stove and my loo is a homemade version of a porta potti, and my bed is a sunlounger, as of tonight I have a sink which I'm very excited about :wacko:

I absolutely love it though, just back from nearly 4 weeks in it touring Northumberland, and have worked out I've spent 70 nights in it since I got it in mid November 2011 :heart:    I hope yours brings you as much enjoyment as mine has to me. 

My tranny is known as the BWV (Big White Van) and I also have a SWV (Small White Van) which has been my trusty workhorse and occasional campervan for the past 10 years.


----------



## donkey too (Oct 2, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> It's Pen y fan you bloody foreigner. lol



Yep, done the fan dance a few times. But most peeps wouldn't know what it is.:cheers:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 2, 2012)

*Fandance*

I assume from that you were Regiment at some point?


----------



## n brown (Oct 2, 2012)

hils said:


> Thanks for the lovely welcome folks
> 
> I don't seem to have much time to visit the site but have just spent a quiet half hour looking at the thread about items other folk have to make their lives more comfy and have picked up some great ideas so will be visiting again soon.
> I liked the idea about having a rucksack to carry the loo cassette discretely to a public loo to empty, brill idea.
> ...



just don,t get run over or arrested while carrying,quite inconvenient


----------



## donkey too (Oct 2, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> I assume from that you were Regiment at some point?



Better than them. but yes did spend some time with them.


----------

